# Prayers for Nibbler



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm writing this at the emergency vet near midnight while Nibbler is havin an x-ray because we think he gulped his dehydrated roo flap (all meat) and it's now stuck in his throat. Please send prayers or positive thoughts to help him through and guide the vets hands if she has to use a scope to get it out. I am beyond terrified!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry about Nibbler. Please keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Any news ? hope all is ok


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Praying for Nibbler. Please update us when you can.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh Dear! You must be frantic with worry. Poor Nibbler. 

Please let us know what's going on as you are updated. My thoughts are with Nibbler and hoping he is okay.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no, how scary! Hope everything goes well, please update as soon as you can.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for the support, I really appreciate it! The x-ray was inconclusive because it was dehydrated meat (no bone) but they do think they can feel an oesophageal obstruction.  They are keeping him overnight and will call the specialist in to scope him tonight if he deteriorates or tomorrow if they think its warranted. They are hoping that it won't be necessary so all prayers and positive thoughts are appreciated. I'm now home, it's almost 1.30am and I'm guessing I won't be sleeping tonight. I'll update when I know more. xx


----------



## mom2marley (Feb 15, 2015)

Thinking of you and Nibbler today!!


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Awe......(hugs) I know you were scared...prayers!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hugs and Prayers!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Nibbler and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope Nibbler is doing well. Please update us when you can.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

been watching this post..... hope Nibbler is OK


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Nibbler! I saw this thread earlier and have been thinking about both of you. I hope he's doing better now and can come back home soon!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sending hugs and prayers for you and Nibbler.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for everyone's support. I just got off the phone to the Vet and he's eating wet and dry food and keeping it down so they feel that he's OK to come home.  He'll be on soft food for a week but I am feeling very blessed that he didn't need a procedure.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank goodness!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Whew! That IS good news!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear he's alright!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I just wanted to thank you all again for your support. Nibbler is home after being picked up from the Vet and coming to work with me for observation for the day. He's eaten dinner, is acting like his normal self and we're going to have an early night.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

So glad to hear this. Cuddle time is always good.


----------



## shihtzumom (Mar 28, 2015)

Great news but the Good Lord looks after his little ones.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad to hear he's ok and back home!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What was the food that got caught? Kangaroo meat? Was it too big for him, or was he just being a little too excited during eating? Just wondering.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

susan davis said:


> What was the food that got caught? Kangaroo meat? Was it too big for him, or was he just being a little too excited during eating? Just wondering.


Yes it's sold as Roo Flap and is dehydrated Kangaroo Fillet. I chopped it up so he had a small piece but to chew but when I approached him after about 20min to see where he was up to with it, he got worried and gulped it down.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Just read your post. Sorry you had to go through that scary situation, but I'm so happy all turned out well.


----------

